# MacPorts / Leopard



## jojo280 (17 Février 2008)

Bonjour,
j'essaye d'installer MacPorts sur mon iMac (sous Leopard) mais cela ne fonctionne pas 
Voici le message d'erreur : "l'étape d'installation suivante a échoué : run postflight script for MacPorts-1.6.0"

Si quelqu'un a une idée ?
J'ai également installé MacPorts sur mon MacBook Pro, sans problème ... mais sous Tiger.


Merci
Jojo.


----------



## ntx (17 Février 2008)

Même problème aujourd'hui. Apparemment c'est un bug qui sera corrigé dans la prochaine version. En attendant j'ai utilisé la 1.5.0 et ça marche


----------



## jojo280 (19 Février 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Même problème aujourd'hui. Apparemment c'est un bug qui sera corrigé dans la prochaine version. En attendant j'ai utilisé la 1.5.0 et ça marche



Merci pour le tuyau, je viens d'installer la version 1.5.0 avec succès


----------

